# arcadia classica stretch led 120cm.



## Anthony89 (5 Mar 2014)

Hi. I recieved my new light yesterday, but im a little concerned its not very bright. Before this led I had 2x54w t5. Which looked alot brighter.
Has anyone got first hand experience with these leds on a high tech tank? Also pictures to compare. Many thanks ant


----------



## toadass (6 Mar 2014)

Can't help you much mate I'm afraid, but I'm watching this with interest as I have a 120cm and am currently looking at these or the tmc aquabar. Hopefully  someone with a bit of knowledge will be along shortly. Although Simon Jones uses them on his hi tech and they do the job on his matehttp://Arcadia Stretch LED | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Anthony89 (6 Mar 2014)

Thanks. I think I may have to get another soon. Going to monitor plant growth etc and then decide. Doesnt seem very bright at all. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (6 Mar 2014)

Based on my observations Id say 1 is not quite as bright as 1 t5. I did a review (cant link from my phone but it is in the lighting section) and it has pics of it vs t5


----------



## OllieNZ (6 Mar 2014)

Arcadia CS60F, mini review. | UK Aquatic Plant Society
There it goes


----------



## Edvet (6 Mar 2014)

Don't trust your eyes in asserting brightness!


----------



## OllieNZ (6 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Don't trust your eyes in asserting brightness!


According to my camera
Stretch 1/8sec @f7.1 iso 800
1x T5   1/13sec @f7.1 iso 800
So not just dimmer to the eye.


----------

